# Unflavored nic salts



## groenspookasem (17/8/18)

Do we have this in the country? If so, where can I find it? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyro (17/8/18)

Are you referring to NIC salt juice without added flavouring or to nicsalts that don't have any nicsalt/chemical taste?


----------



## Dreadside (18/8/18)

Blck vapor sells nic salts for diy juice making? Is the wat you want?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/8/18)

Do u mean DIY nic salts concentrate ??


----------



## daniel craig (18/8/18)

groenspookasem said:


> Do we have this in the country? If so, where can I find it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm assuming you mean plain, unflavoured nicotine salts (a base). If this is what you are looking for, then Blck Vapour should be the place to look.

This is a base ingredient. You will need to dilute it with VG and PG as well as flavorants/concentrates if you wish.


----------

